# Phil Robertson



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

He's back on the show again. Just announced by A&E . Like I said it all boils down to the $$$$$


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

What happened?

I dont really follow duck dynasty.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

He was temporarily suspended for comments about gays.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

No, he was suspended for quoting the Bible about who would go to heaven! Like all media they left out that part. If he had been quoting another religious writing he probability would not got the attention that he got. -- Tex


----------



## jackate (Oct 17, 2013)

Supreme Court said dollars are free speech.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/22/us/politics/22scotus.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

That's also why other countries can by our politicians to do their bidding and wipe out their enemies for free. Perfect example AIPAC.

http://www.yourhoustonnews.com/friendswood/opinion/richman-congress-must-not-cede-its-war-power-to-israel/article_f4ed7685-e0f8-5e07-b053-58f2bbc68dc7.html

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2011/12/23/breaking-patriot-missiles-seized-sold-to-china-by-israel/

The Art of War by Sun Tzu "Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence;supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting."

http://classics.mit.edu/Tzu/artwar.html


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

He was stitched up by a journalist from a pro gay magazine. He never said anything that was intended to incite violence or cause harm. He shared his views after he was asked a question. A question that the journalist knew exactly what his answer would be. I doubt his comments upset many gays, unless they are the type of person looking to be offended. Most intelligent people will see the comments for what they are and realise that there's no malice behind them. Read the full interview, not the sensationalised, edited version.


----------

